Read 18 books a year: read15minsaday.com - alperkemalkoc
======
alperkemalkoc
I have just released my side project and looking forward to initial users and
feedback: read15minsaday.com. If you read only 15 minutes a day, you can
finish 18 books a year. Record and track this with read15minsaday.com along
with a whole community.

~~~
jtloong
Why is this functionally different than setting a public goal for yourself on
Goodreads? A site that already has a large extant community?

------
metalliqaz
The front page gives me no idea about what the site actually does. I already
know how to read, and I already have a timer. Why do I need to sign up for an
account on this website?

~~~
alperkemalkoc
Thank you very much for your comment, I deeply appreciate it!

I will definitely work on what I communicate on the main page.

Indeed you have all the tools to be able to do this yourself. What this tool
would offer you on top of that is a community and a motivation to do this with
everyone.

There will be more info about your reading streaks, how your friends doing
etc. There will be reminders not to miss a day.

I have more feature ideas for later on, but I need feedback just like this
one! Again, thank you!

------
mcintyre1994
I don’t think your site works on mobile - I just get a picture of a woman
sitting reading on a pile of books.

------
dawg-
I only read 17 books a year, is that why I'm not successful yet?

~~~
alperkemalkoc
haha, well you might try 18 books and see what happens next :)

